# Quicksilver race, sterling, VA



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone from RBR going?


----------



## ss_ridgerunner (May 25, 2005)

*yep...oops too late*

I went to the race. Did you go?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

ss_ridgerunner said:


> I went to the race. Did you go?


Yes. Cat 5.

I posted over here about how I did..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63202

How did you do?


----------



## ss_ridgerunner (May 25, 2005)

*oh yeah I saw that post*

That seemed like a pretty hard race to me, but I finished third in th Cat 4 race so I guess I can't complain. There was no hiding from the wind out there except up the hill. 

Don't get too freaked out about your heartrate, the more you race the more your will see numbers like that. I had a MTN bike race a couple years back where my average HR was 188 for an hour and 20 minutes. I'm no freak of nature with a crazy high HR. Usually 174-6 is hard to sustain for me.


----------

